# What song keeps going round in your head currently?



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

Slightly different to the 'What song do you like to sing' - because you might hate it but can't get it out of your head!

Currently, mine is 'Papa, paparazzi!' - Lady Gaga, thanks to katie mentioning it in a post and also seeing the video a few times! Aagh! Still, at least it might mean that 'Poker Face' will disappear!!!!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Slightly different to the 'What song do you like to sing' - because you might hate it but can't get it out of your head!
> 
> Currently, mine is 'Papa, paparazzi!' - Lady Gaga, thanks to katie mentioning it in a post and also seeing the video a few times! Aagh! Still, at least it might mean that 'Poker Face' will disappear!!!!



Mine has to be P!nk - Funhouse - Not sure why that song tho!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine at the moment is...Snuff by Slipknot .... I cant stop singing it !!!!!!


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mine at the moment is...Snuff by Slipknot .... I cant stop singing it !!!!!!




I like that too hun..

I'm always singing along to something.....Pinks last to albums a fav at mo

Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Slightly different to the 'What song do you like to sing' - because you might hate it but can't get it out of your head!
> 
> Currently, mine is 'Papa, paparazzi!' - Lady Gaga, thanks to katie mentioning it in a post and also seeing the video a few times! Aagh! Still, at least it might mean that 'Poker Face' will disappear!!!!



I love Lady GaGa and have her album, awesome voice  But Agnes 'Release Me' is playing in my head all the time at the mo


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> I like that too hun..
> 
> I'm always singing along to something.....Pinks last to albums a fav at mo
> 
> Heidi



Have to agree with you Heidi, they are great, and she is wonderful in concert. Saw her in May this year, absolutely wonderful! Have to play her or Alice Cooper when driving x


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Have to agree with you Heidi, they are great, and she is wonderful in concert. Saw her in May this year, absolutely wonderful! Have to play her or Alice Cooper when driving x




Oh how lucky you are.....I so jealous.....still hoping I might be lucky and get hold of some tickets to see her in the Manchester Arena/MEC...Fingers crossed.....I love her style and she is so different to others around at the mo...all that manufactured stuff.

Heidi


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Oh how lucky you are.....I so jealous.....still hoping I might be lucky and get hold of some tickets to see her in the Manchester Arena/MEC...Fingers crossed.....I love her style and she is so different to others around at the mo...all that manufactured stuff.
> 
> Heidi



If you get chance Heidi she is well worth seeing. I managed to get standing tickets for the O2 and she was absolutely brilliant x Her music is great but her stage show is out of this world. She combines trapeze work with singing etc very energetic x

ANdy


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 17, 2009)

i really really really really really hate pinks music!!!!!! i find her to be annoying and really obnoxious. just the thought of her singing gets me all worked up lol

for me the song that is doing the rounds in my head is american pie. such a cool song and a favourite of my dads


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i really really really really really hate pinks music!!!!!! i find her to be annoying and really obnoxious. just the thought of her singing gets me all worked up lol
> 
> for me the song that is doing the rounds in my head is american pie. such a cool song and a favourite of my dads



An excellent song from my youth (obviously a lot older than you!). Madonna should not have been allowed to cover it!

Disagree about Pink though, I really like her stuff!


----------



## Corrine (Jun 17, 2009)

At the moment mine is Lily Allens latest - something about you never make me scream.  I think the lyrics are hilarious!  Other than Kelly Rowlands daylight I think is brilliant.


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Currently, mine is 'Papa, paparazzi!' - Lady Gaga, thanks to katie mentioning it in a post and also seeing the video a few times! Aagh! Still, at least it might mean that 'Poker Face' will disappear!!!!



HAHA! I was going to say Paparazzi.  I was just attempting Pokerface on the piano (sad i know!), it's taken me about an hour to learn the "i wanna hold em like they do in texas plays" bit and the "i'll get him hot..." part.  I just want to learn one song so i can pretend I can play lol.

How hard could it be to get to her level??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP8SrlbpJ5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdXnlvUe3I

It's all i ask


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

mine is bonkers by dizzie rascal and lady gaga i like it rough


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW by the one and only *Kate Bush* is in my head today. Heard it on the radio in the canteen today and just played it again on the jukebox.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

brightontez said:


> WOW by the one and only *Kate Bush* is in my head today. Heard it on the radio in the canteen today and just played it again on the jukebox.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

I am currently loving Gossip - Heavy Cross

woo


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

mine is the saturdays-work  at the minute and cascade evacuate the dancefloor


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry folks but io have big love by the one and only pete heller  heid will know it  xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 21, 2009)

At the moment it's Hells Bells by AC/DC for me. I love the intro with the bells...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 21, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> At the moment it's Hells Bells by AC/DC for me. I love the intro with the bells...



lol tom if you into club tunes try mike koglin the silence it is a pure tune


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 22, 2009)

well just read the fav ad thread and now cant get the R White lemonade tune out of my head!

Julie  x


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 23, 2009)

Lately............'If I ruled the world'...Grrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## katie (Jun 23, 2009)

haha I immediately thought of the NAS song, but I guess you mean the one from the advert.  god that is so annoying!


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 23, 2009)

after reading the darren hayes thread I've got insatiable in my head


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2009)

after hearing hot gossips new one i have been humming to heavy cross all afternoon


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

steff09 said:


> after hearing hot gossips new one i have been humming to heavy cross all afternoon



hehe  im loving that record.

No ive got la roux - bulletproof in my head!


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2009)

thats an amazing song katie it is better then in for the kill , i didnt know that her mother was june aukland fron the bill lol


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thats an amazing song katie it is better then in for the kill , i didnt know that her mother was june aukland fron the bill lol




yeah totally agree, so much better! and I LOLed when I heard her mum was June Ackland


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

Just like raindrops... You'll feel so good upon my lips, Just like raindrops... even though you're a million miles awaaaaaaaaay!


----------

